# Unique Scarf/cowl Free Pattern



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Very Pretty!
http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_Valdai.pdf


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

This picture is how I see a lot of staff and students wearing shawls. They use them like a scarf and this one is a beauty.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link. This scarf is unique , for sure. Very nice. Brain is going in overdrive, to knit it now or later!!
Hannet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What an interesting pattern, thanks for posting.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree, very pretty.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Yum!...and if you like storing your bucket list on Ravelry, just search it's name, Valdai.


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

Pretty stitch design - saved it in my 'now what can I do with this?' folder. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

It's gorgeous. Thank you


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you sharing the link.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY beautiful.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is a picture.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I had already saved this pattern for the future. Looks very interesting. Oh the list of items I MUSt knit keeps getting longer......


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

That is just splendid - thank you!


----------



## LucieRomarine (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link !


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Just put it on my todo list... Thank you for sharing.


----------

